# Weapon of Choice.



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Weapon of Choice.​
It was onboard the Phalanx at the dawn of the 42nd. Millenium. The Imperial Fist cadets was dressed in yellow robes with the Imperial Fist-mark on their backs following their stern Training-Sergeant a man that completely dwarfed the neophytes as any Space Marine ought to do as he had blue steely eyes, crew-cut blonde hair, strong square jaw as he walked infront of the neophytes through the dark-walled, well-lit corridors of the Phalanx heading to one of the many armories.

He stopped infront of the black adamentum-door. With a stern baritone voice he addressed the neophytes. "This is the armory newly minted neophytes. This is the place where you will gain your weapon as adult Space Marines. Your time playing with weapons made for mere **** Sapiens are at an end as you are all entering into the annals as **** Sapiens Superior. *He let his eyes peer into the eyes of each and everyone of of his robe-clad pupils as he continued.* You will treat it with the greatest respect less you will spend minutes in the Pain-Glove." He raised his voice. "Is that understood cadets?"

The neophytes answered with a disciplined. "Hooyah!" He didn't smile as he said while turning to press the in his code, while he got an eye-scan from the Servitor-thing that was there at the wall serving as the guarding of this armory. "That's good cadets."

The doors soon swung open. More Servitors were milling around carrying weapons, a Techmarine or two wandered by but didn't linger as the Sergeant led the neophytes past rows of boltguns locked at shelves lining the floor of the armory. Eventually they came up upon a towering Techmarine of epic proportions, clad in the traditional powered armour towering even a full head over the massive Sergeant that dutifully saluted him.

That salute was returned from the Techmarine which had several servoarms hanging ildly by his head which the cadets saw as chainsaw, drill and a thing resembling a powered fist was there. It was almost completely metallic with just a small speck of flesh left at his jaw, a misshapen jaw that had been reconstructed many times. He spoke with a metallic voice. "Sergeant Garon this is the new neophytes?"

Garon responded with. "Yes Techmarine Marconicus this is the new neophytes, they are to get their first holy boltguns and other weapons." Marconicus looked sternly down at the cadets with his red laser-eyes. He regarded them, looking at their bone-structure as he in his silent mind made up which boy were to use what.

He was snapped out of his scanning when one of the boys suddenly spoke up saying. "Excuse me Techmarine Marconicus, but that meltagun on the shelve behind you. Does that work sir?" He switched view from x-ray to regular vision as he saw the boy, golden hair in a crew-cut, surprisingly sparkling blue eyes, voice not unpleasant at all, he infact with longer hair would resemble the Primarch of the Blood Angels Sanguinius, though he was much shorter than the rest of the neophytes even though he could sense he essentially was their leader when Garon was absent.

He answered. "Cadet that's an ancient design, the weapon haven't been used for eons. Why do you ask cadet?" The cadet simply answered. "It's a meltagun from Ciralix." Marconicus immediately asked. "Are you sure cadet?" He glared into the eyes of the cadet towering over him like a menacing machine, yet he answered without expression. "I'm positive I have seen my father use that exact model from the day I was born to the day I was twelve Techmarine Marconicus and the Imperial Fists called me to their duty."

Marconicus looked robotically skeptical at the boy as he asked. "What is your name cadet?" The boy said without flinching. "Nathan Carrus Techmarine." Immediately the Techmarine started to scan his databanks for the files of Nathan Carrus. Just as he read how close the young boy was to becoming a Techmarine Garon spat out. "Techmarine Marconicus cadet Nathan Carrus was almost selected to become a member of the Techmarines but only had a little to go at in the aptitude-department."

Marconicus looked over at the boy, then at the meltagun within a stasis-cabinet. He then said as he pressed a button setting off the stasis-field. "I don't suppose it hurt, must Ommnissiah guide your hands cadet Carrus." Then he took the meltagun from the cabinet handing it to Carrus who immediately walked towards a black adamentum work-bench with it.

He started to whistle as he began to work with it. Marconicus immediately asked as he followed Carrus towering over him as he stood at the work-bench where he normally sat himself. "What are you doing cadet?" Carrus stopped working with the gun as he stopped whistling laying it down at the work-bench while he said. "My father tends to whistle this tune when adjusting things of his meltagun Techmarine."

The Techmarine looked down at Carrus as he asked. "Your father is a Tech-Priest." Carrus shook his head calmly. "Close Techmarine Marconicus. He is a Techriarch, which is almost a Tech-Priest but not quite." Marconicus nodded as he said. "I understand. At least that explains your knowledge of this type of meltagun." Carrus started to whistle again adjusting some levers on the meltagun.

Marconicus glared down at the cadet standing there by the large table as he adjusted the lights making it easier to see for him as he said. "You know what you are doing cadet?" Carrus stopped working and whistling as he answered. "I'm doing what my father has been doing before me Techmarine. My father has been personally tutored by the Fabricator on Ciralix Lucius Carrus a distant relative of ours." He then asked. "Shall I stop working Techmarine?" He looked up on Marconicus.

Marconicus answered. "Negative cadet Carrus, continue working and whistling you are healing the pain of the Machine Spirit. Your father was taught well by the Fabricator and he in turn taught you well." With that Carrus continued to work with the meltagun while whistling. Marconicus patiently let him work seeing no error in what the boy did with the clanky black meltagun as he whistled mournfully.

Eventually Carrus finished. He said solemnly. "I have completed the work I think it should work now Techmarine." Marconicus answered. "I trust you have seen your father reload the weapon as well cadet Carrus." Carrus just nodded. Then Marconicus said. "Good, go to the firing-range, ask for some meltagun-ammunition and tell them Techmarine Marconicus sent you cadet Carrus."

Carrus saluted and marched off with the meltagun as Marconicus said to Garon. "It's not every day the gun find it's Space Marine, this truly is a blessing of the Ommnissiah. Praise be the Ommnissiah Sergeant Garon." Garon just nodded before he said. "Agreed Techmarine Marconicus, but we have a few more neophytes to find guns to."

With that started the lengthy checking of aptitude for the remaining neophytes as not every gun so easily surrendered to it's new master as the meltagun from Ciralix did to Nathan Carrus son of Zachary Carrus and his union with Michelle Ionza. Their firstborn son.

As Carrus walked he closed his eyes briefly remembering the tortuous pilgrimage, yet he saw his parents time and time again save the other pilgrims from all manner of creatures, and the life of his and his twin-sister Maria.

Yet he unlike Maria had not fled when a huge Ork broke through the lines of guardsmen in the trenches. He almost smiled as he remembered he charged it with a lasgun mounted with a bayonet when finding a smaller Ork. It was standing with it's back turned busy killing a guardsman with it's axe. Carrus charged it from behind, hitting it in the lung-section trusting the bayonet in and twisting it around destroying the Ork's capability to breathe just as his father so many times had shown him on bayonet-targets.

Then he turned his attention to the big Ork only to be cast out of balance as he saw the delicate movements of his mother coming out from the shadows behind him with powered rapier and monofilament daggers as she whipped up mud behind her stabbing at the hulking thing with her deadly spins as it tried to hit her with his powered klaw and flamethrower drawing it away from him as he saw the dark-haired beauty move with her shadow-eating cape and her blackened out uniform so tiny compared to the hulking menace facing her.

The mega-armoured Ork might have finally succeeded in cornering the agile commissar, when it started going towards him. He saw the beast ignore several hits at both face and torso by the powered sleek rapier which should have dropped it. Including one from behind where she should have severed it's spine yet it fought on with the full savage fury only a Warboss could produce as it tried to aim it's flamer at him.

The monofilament-knife rapidly was thrown to disable the weapon as Ionza stood there infront of the huge ugly Ork with spiked armour and even a couple of a complete trophy-rack on it's back with impaled skulls of mighty Tyranids and other beasts the Ork had slain in personal combat. Then he saw a terrible apparition moving in behind the Ork.

He recognized it from the pale moon-light. It was that of his father appearing to tower even above the Ork standing there in his grey shadow-stealing cape, black greatcoat, blackened out uniform, as he roared out with his voice sounding like he was on the edge of madness. "No Xeno-filth touches my wife or children!" The Ork turned to face him, Ionza struck it from behind driving her powered rapier into the gullet of the beast.

It turned around striking after her while she dodged the strikes from the injured Warboss as he saw his father jump into the air, both hands on the chainsword like a Priest handing an Eviscerator. It hit the Ork atop of it's armoured head with a revolting screeching-noise as the Commissar-Techriarch's sword sliced through the Ork Warboss in a mighty spray of blood and guts as he was driven through the body by gravity as the Ork was split in two showing it's intestines as his father split it brain to balls while Ionza jumped out of the way avoiding the blood splatter. 

Nathan was not so lucky as his father tore the beast in half he was bombarded with the blood and guts of the creature. Then he saw his father. He was absolutely fuming, standing like an angel of terror looking down on him, his resemblance to Sanguinius made his expression more terrifying as he didn't smile, instead the expression was one of pure disgust and hatred. He cast a glance on his dad before passing out wetting himself from terror. Not knowing then his dad after he had cleaned his weapon said while picking up his son. "You made your first combat-kill Nate, I'm so proud of you." He then as he carried Nathan past Ionza said. "You should have seen him, bayonet at Ork from behind. Not pretty, not graceful. Just rapidly in and out like I had shown him."

Ionza replied as she gently came over after getting her longlas. "Yes I saw it my love. He is so alike the boy I love and treasures, yet so unalike." That part Nathan heard. Then he saw his farther carrying him. He had screamed. "Aieeek, demon get away from me!" Wiggling free of the grip of his father cowering behind his mum.

His dad looked confused, he saw the expression of his father go from pride to utter devastation as he realized his son now feared him. Ionza calmly retorted. "Carrus let Nate be, take care of business. I will take care of Nate." She pointed to the battle-field. He remembered his father spent much time away from his family after that concentrating on the Waaaagh! that had taken in the planet and they didn't speak for almost a year, yet little did he know it was him running the Ork through from behind that peeked the interest of the Imperial Fists, or that the day they spoke again was the day he would end up as an Imperial Fist.

That very day after being asked some key questions by a hulking man in a grey robe and with bright yellow powered armour under, he saw his dad approach. Dressed for combat as always as he wore his grey Shadow-Tiger-cloak, blackened out uniform, meltagun and chainsword hanged visibly on him nevermind his concealed weapons. He remembered his dad's hand being on the scabbard on his chainsword as he snarled. "You are speaking to my son, give reason or lay headless on the tarmac."

He was standing there infront of the hulkning man, yet Nathan found himself stepping into the line of fire from his dad as he said. "Dad this is Sergeant-Recruiter Andrew Johnson." Carrus looked unimpressed up at the hulking man which even facial features were obscured by his robe as he barked. "Give proof or die on the spot!"

The Imperial Fist let his robe slide aside, revealing him bright yellow armour, even showing the older Carrus his shoulder-pad. Carrus looked astonished on him before he said. "If you think you are joining the Imperial Fists Nate you are dreaming."

The Sergeant-Recruiter stayed silent while Nathan said. "I have always been destined for this chapter, I never smile nor laugh. I have you as a parent and my friends thinks you are the funniest man alive." Carrus opened his mouth to disagree when Ionza stepped onto the scene.

She gently got the Commissar-Techriarch to turn around facing her as she said with her soothering voice. "Carrus darling, we both know Nate have wished this for the longest time, he has always wanted me to read him stories about the Imperial Fists." The Commissar-Techriarch looked at her, he opened his mouth to disagree, instead Ionza laid a finger on his lips saying. "The boy has made up his mind already, I won't stop and neither should you darling."

With that he ended up following Johnson after saying his farewells to both parents and sister. Though the last thing he saw before leaving with Johnson was his dad penning down a note and giving it to the Sergeant-Recruiter.

He was abruptly thrown off his chain of thought by a Chapter-Serf brushing past past him as he passed. He rubbed his shoulder. Pure pain was there as flesh had just met metal. Yet he easily suppressed it by remembering the pain-suffering-tecniques Training-Sergeant Garon had learned him.

He continued towards the firing-range. While the Chapter-Serf continued trudging on stomping with his metallic boots on the black metal-floor. Nathan was soon on the way ignoring it as he knew only Techmarines really could speak to that, and he was more interested in testing his meltagun and see if he would use the same weapon as his fierce father.

He hadn't moved far as the Chapter-Serf meanwhile tramped into the armory. It quickly got over to Garon and Marconicus as it with a voice purely metallic clanked out. "Techmarine Darren Marconicus I have a note from you from Chapter Master Vorn Hagen." He handed Marconicus the note.

Marconicus with Garon read it then he said. "You can tell the Chapter Master the meltagun choose neophyte Carrus." The Chapter-Serf trudged away as Marconicus whispered to Garon. "Don't you know even the Chapter Master agrees with this, this is the right decision indeed praise be the Ommnissiah, the Progenitor Primarch and the Emperor." Garon just nodded in silence, then they continued their tedious work of finding the right weapon for the right recruit.


----------

